
Product Hunt Increased Our Traction by 850% - stulogy
https://medium.com/@stulogy/product-hunt-increased-our-traction-by-850-94aaea3f1ca
======
minimaxir
A 850% increase of 0 is still 0. (Not being snarky; that is what your graph
and conspicuous omission of y axis labels implies.)

~~~
stulogy
We had around 40 users to start with. Yes the graph is a little mis-leading
because I've left the sessions stuck on 0. Thanks for pointing it out.

